# Diagrama de taladro electrico bosch  con inversor de marcha (cualquier modelo)



## ANDRE PEREZ (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola colegas, me pueden pasar un diagrama de un taladro electrico BOSCH, lo que quiero saber es la forma en que se conectan las bobinas del estator, los carbones, el gatillo, el inversor de sentido de giro.

                                       saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

El motor va todo en serie , o sea el rotor en serie con ambos campos que también van en serie.

La llave de inversión de giro , invierte las conecciones del rotor (intercambia los carbones)

Espero esto te sirva para analizar tu taladro.

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Jul 31, 2012)

Use la capocha mi´migoh, todo en serie y para invertir el giro intercambia los cables del rotor,  que mas hace falta


----------



## koreano014 (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola yo tambien tuve un problema similar con un taladro esta imagen me ayudo mucho si quieres invertir el giro solo intercambia los cables del rotor.


----------

